# Make a woman, feel like a woman



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok this may get me shot but..............

On a transatlantic flight, a plane passes through a severe storm. 
The turbulence is awful and things quickly go from bad to
worse when one of the wings is struck by lightning. 
One woman in particular completely loses it.

Screaming hysterically, she stands up in the front of the plane - "I'm too young to die"

she wails. Then she yells, "Well... if I'm going to die, I want my last moments on earth to be memorable! Is there anyone on this
plane who can make me feel like a WOMAN !?"
For a moment there's silence. Everyone has forgotten their own peril.
They all stare, riveted, at the desperate woman at the front of the plane.
Then a hillbilly from Tennessee stands up in the rear of the plane. He's
tall, handsome, well built, with dark brown hair and hazel eyes. He starts to slowly walk up the aisle towards her, unbuttoning his shirt...one button at a time....



No one moves... He removes his shirt... Muscles ripple across his chest..



She stares at him with hungry eyes and gasps....






He whispers... "Iron this and go get me a beer..."


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahahaha LMAO!!! Are you sure he wasn't from Texas, lol. That was a good one. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LMAO!! Good one OFK!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahahah !!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

hahahah nice!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

lmfao. quality! very good.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Hahahaha LMAO!!! Are you sure he wasn't from Texas, lol. That was a good one. Thanks for sharing that.


lol honestly that sounds more like tennesee then texas sorry JMO lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

hahaha nice one ^^


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have kicked him in the balls to remind him that is was still a man.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*a little late....*

a little late on this one but that was AWESOME!!! I needed that BELLY laugh!! yay!!:clap:


----------

